# Character Backgrounds Question



## amethal (Jul 16, 2007)

My group have finally decided on their characters, and we start tomorrow. I have one elf and one human, whose origins don't pose any problems.

However, I also have :-

A pixie
An elan
And a tortle.   

At the moment the pixie and the tortle both hail from "somewhere east of Gate Pass" (different somewheres) and the Elan comes from somehere close - maybe the city itself.

Is there anywhere clever (and less vague) the pixie and the tortle could hail from?

From reading the campaign guide, it appears that Gate Pass could be a hub of Trillith activity in one of the forthcoming adventures.

At the moment I'm toying with the idea of having a mysterious "Pool of Dreams" beneath Gate Pass which the elans use to create more of their kind. I'm wondering if this will fit with the later adventures.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 16, 2007)

amethal said:
			
		

> A pixie



To the east is Shahalesti, an elvish nation. There would be all manner of fey forests there. If the pixie is a little twisted and crazy, he or she could hail from Ycengled, a haunted forest. Ask if you need any more information.



> An elan



Gate Pass works great here. It is indeed a good place for psionics, by way of 'dream magic.' Alternately, there is a psionic monastery/temple located, actually, right at the edge of Ycengled forest, though the monastery was overrun by evil. The monk/psychic warriors there had psionic powers to transform themselves to have animal parts.



> And a tortle.



I'm reminded of a scene from Blade Runner, but, what's a tortle?



> At the moment I'm toying with the idea of having a mysterious "Pool of Dreams" beneath Gate Pass which the elans use to create more of their kind. I'm wondering if this will fit with the later adventures.




That works.


----------



## amethal (Jul 17, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'm reminded of a scene from Blade Runner, but, what's a tortle?



Thanks for the info.

A tortle is some kind of half man, half turtle from the Known World / Mystara. (My player got it from one of the Classic Campaigns issues of Dragon.)

He was only allowed to play it on the express condition that he never once used the phrase "teenage mutant ninja tortle"; unfortunately he now says it at every opportunity.

I'm hoping that nobody suggests using the phrase "Pixie power!" (i.e. misquoting Scrappy Doo) to the player of the pixie.

First session is tonight; I haven't looked forward so much to a D&D session for a long time.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 18, 2007)

Turtle man, eh? Well, if he's naturally a turtle-man, then . . . *shrug*, I have no idea. But if he was some sort of mutant or a strange-in-the-head human who wanted to _be_ a turtle, he could be from Ostalin, which has biomancers. 

Either way, I hope the game went well.


----------



## amethal (Jul 19, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Either way, I hope the game went well.



It went very well. Everyone had fun, especially me. The session ended with the party having finished exploring the depository.

I hope to post it as a story hour. Didn't look like anyone else is doing a WotBS story hour. I started writing up the first session yesterday, and was amazed at the amount of time involved. I'll hopefull finish it tonight and post it tomorrow.

Now posted
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3652416#post3652416


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 23, 2007)

The tortle could have grown up in Lyceum, brought there as a child (tortling?) by an explorer wizard who discovered the strange creature on a far-off island. This would give the party a nice connection to the town and a reason to go there after Gate Pass.

Edit: couldn't remember the name of the town Seaquen, where Lyceum is located. Since it's obviously on the sea, it would for out even better.


----------

